

PyCon Australia introduces wide-ranging financial aid programme - cerales
http://2013.pycon-au.org/media/news/26

======
cerales
> Essentially, the financial aid programme is the PyCon Outreach program -
> it's the community holding up the community and making itself accessible at
> this major event through these financial grants. It is the very spirit of
> the conference; make the information, knowledge, friendships and connection
> available to everyone.

Love this. Too often, conferences & groups that are all about 'openness' and
freedom don't make allowances like this to actually expand the reach and the
appeal. Linux Australia do a good job of this.

